

Bitcoin: Before You Get All Technical Analysis On Me - mittermayr
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/d9907977cba1

======
lingben
Roman, with respect, you do not understand TA if you reject it based on it
being a "self-fulfilling prophecy". There is ample criticism of TA but this
sort of hand-waving is a sign of ignorance. If you are truly interested to
learn, may I suggest starting with:

[http://www.amazon.com/Technical-Analysis-Trends-Robert-
Edwar...](http://www.amazon.com/Technical-Analysis-Trends-Robert-
Edwards/dp/0814408648)

